# CZ82 and Holster



## Richard

This is the CZ82 I purchased from AIM for $200. It came with a neat holster, two magazines, and a cleaning rod. My CZ82 has chipping but the interior is like new. This is a great house/camping/car gun; I prefer a bunch of 9x18 rounds to five 38 Specials in a snub. Regards, Richard


----------



## Guest

I got one as well a couple month's ago. It's fun to shoot and how about the take down?? 5 sec's, maybe? And if a woman buys one, she could put her lipstick etc. in that 'holster' and put a strap on it.:smt001


----------



## VaHam

*My New CZ actually vZ-82*

Below is one from AIM I just took possession of yesterday. I swear it looks new and unfired. No dings! Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## camper

Got one this morning. Some holster wear, but otherwise in great condition. From a shop that got it from Century International Arms. Will take it to the range Thursday.


----------



## Baldy

They are fine shooting pistols but they never seem to show up down here or I would jump on one.


----------



## watsoncb

*CZ 82 Refinishing*

I got a CZ 82 from Classic Arms. The finish was flaking on mine so I sent it off to Alhams for refinishing. Now I am puting on new wood grips and painting in night sights.


----------



## txpete

I bought one also to go with my east german mak.nice trigger and very accurate.
oh last time out I tried some cast loads in mine.I cast a 95 gr lrn .365 and shot about 40 rd's.when I got home I did a good cleaning and no leading with the polygonal bore:smt023.I used reformed 9mm luger brass 3.1 grs bullseye.
pete


----------



## niadhf

Baldy said:


> They are fine shooting pistols but they never seem to show up down here or I would jump on one.


Baldy, Do you have a c&r? or have a gun store who would order for you?

http://www.classicarms.us/
About 1/2-3/4 way down


----------



## Professor Chaos

*Great finish on your CZ-82*



watsoncb said:


> I got a CZ 82 from Classic Arms. The finish was flaking on mine so I sent it off to Alhams for refinishing. Now I am puting on new wood grips and painting in night sights.


I'm new to the forum and just purchased a CZ-82. Your gun looks great. Mine came in with more chipping than I would have liked. Would you mind telling me who finished your gun and about what they charged? Is that a parked finish? They did an excellent job whoever did it.

Thanks,


----------



## Baldy

niadhf said:


> Baldy, Do you have a c&r? or have a gun store who would order for you?
> 
> http://www.classicarms.us/
> About 1/2-3/4 way down


No sir to both questions. I have made contact with a fellow who goes around to a lot of gun shows in the southeast and he said he could get one for me. I just might take him up on it.:smt033


----------

